# WTF Mo!??



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

WTF. Why is AI throwing the ball in WITH 2.9 SECONDS LEFT!??

Mo is a ****ing idiot.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Chris Webber lost this one. No if's ands or buts. His second half was riddiculously terrible.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh c'mon

I didn't get that either, but the main fault was to let the Pacers get a wide open layup ...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Webber looked scared out of his mind for the last 10 minutes of the game.

Isolating, backing guys down 20 feet from the basket, and missing everything on jumpers. And he didn't just do it once. Or even twice.

For a guy with his passing skills, he sure was a black hole down the stretch, with horrible results.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I felt like taking a sledge hammer to my TV after that sorry @ss excuse for defense. I mean, was it me or did it seem like the Pacers was getting easy layups all game long???

DAmn this team is frustrating to watch!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Finally my 76er brothers are seeing the light! Make a Peition get rid of MO. We did it with OBIE who was absouetely notrious and we can do it with him.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Finally my 76er brothers are seeing the light! Make a Peition get rid of MO. We did it with OBIE who was absouetely notrious and we can do it with him.


What are you talking about? Sam Dalembert and Chris Webber got O'Brien fired.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Well, if Mo stays coach for a legitmately long time, The Jail-Blazers part 2, up next.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Well, if Mo stays coach for a legitmately long time, The Jail-Blazers part 2, up next.


 Where the hell do you get that from. there is no one on this team with any type of legal issues


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Lee Nailon got it started, someone's bound to finish it. Unless Mo's cut out of the picture.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Lee Nailon got it started, someone's bound to finish it. Unless Mo's cut out of the picture.


 really. What are you talking about?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Lee Nailon got it started, someone's bound to finish it. Unless Mo's cut out of the picture.


Lee Nailon turned out to be a bad seed and we kicked his *** to the curb immediately when we found out...so if thats the base of your point its a pretty weak one.


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

Cornrow Wallace said:


> WTF. Why is AI throwing the ball in WITH 2.9 SECONDS LEFT!??
> 
> Mo is a ****ing idiot.


great question and there is no logical answer in my opinion. i always question why the star player throws the ball in at the end of the game.


----------



## pmga (Mar 12, 2006)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Finally my 76er brothers are seeing the light! Make a Peition get rid of MO. We did it with OBIE who was absouetely notrious and we can do it with him.


That would be nice but who could replace Mo? And the poor sixers will be paying another lucky ******* for nothing if Mo gets fired....


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

No one could do any worse then MO, Infact I could do a better job (Think .600 or better record)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I still wonder why you guys hired Mo in the first place, well why Billy King did it.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Be glad you don't have Doc Rivers. Really, be VERY glad.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

No I'd be very happy to have Doc Rivers, although he doesn't give younguns an extreme amount of time, he would do far better then Mo Has on that regard. (AI had to actually talk Mo into sending in Shavlik Randolph, who can be a coach and miss out that type of talent!) He's a smart, and relentless coach, who would wrap his hands around Billy King, shake his head off, and make some moves.


----------

